# L'ora della libertà



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

*L'ora della libertà*

Vi segnalo questo editoriale di Ezio Mauro:

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/07/30/news/ezio_mauro_pdl-5940641/


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Speriamo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Dovrebbe essere imbarazzante per chi appartiene a quella parte politica la spudoratezza della mentalità aziendalistica e padronale applicata alle istituzioni. Invece ho sentito commenti perfettamente allineati al "leader maximum" : è il segno della devastazione culturale, politica, istituzionale e morale che ha portato quell'uomo nella società.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Credo che si andrà ad elezioni anticipate... magari non subito. E con questa legge elettorale (e con tutte le tv in mano...), l'essere trionferà ancora una volta... :unhappy:


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Credo che si andrà ad elezioni anticipate... magari non subito. E con questa legge elettorale (e con tutte le tv in mano...), l'essere trionferà ancora una volta... :unhappy:


Bastava ascoltare l'editoriale di Minzolini al tg delle 20... nauseabondo....
Almeno Fede lecca con trasparenza....


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Bastava ascoltare l'editoriale di Minzolini al tg delle 20... nauseabondo....
> Almeno Fede lecca con trasparenza....


Mille volte meglio Fede di Minzolini... :unhappy: 
Comunque, finchè la maggioranza relativa degli italiani voterà come vota, con questa legge non c'è speranza. Lui avrà sempre la maggioranza assoluta in parlamento.


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Bastava ascoltare l'editoriale di Minzolini al tg delle 20... nauseabondo....
> Almeno Fede lecca con trasparenza....


minzolini è veramente vomitevole..non so come si faccia a guardare il suo tg.
fede almeno fa ridere..


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

brugola ha detto:


> minzolini è veramente vomitevole..non so come si faccia a guardare il suo tg.
> fede almeno fa ridere..


 Anche perchè Fede non viene pagato coi nostri soldi...


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Bisogna fare qualcosa.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Bisogna fare qualcosa.


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYAIgWu_VXI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TnCDW9TlzzQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KDYa0fNI3S8


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Queste cose non convinceranno mai chi vede in Lui il demiurgo... anzi, come si diceva ieri col "ritorno di fiamma", li arroccheranno di più sulle loro posizioni.
E' inutile, con un'opposizione come quella che c'è da noi, con la legge elettorale attuale, e con gente come Minzolini in video, le prossime elezioni non potranno che andare in un solo modo...:unhappy:


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Ascoltavo le dichiarazioni dei finiani.
Se solo avessero più coraggio e fossero meno legati alla poltrona...
Sto sognando, lo so....


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ascoltavo le dichiarazioni dei finiani.
> Se solo avessero più coraggio e fossero meno legati alla poltrona...
> Sto sognando, lo so....


 Fini mi fa schifo quanto il nano... anzi no, di più... :bleah:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ascoltavo le dichiarazioni dei finiani.
> Se solo avessero più coraggio e fossero meno legati alla poltrona...
> Sto sognando, lo so....


 Si formerà certamente un'alleanza di centro (a cui stanno lavorando in tanti da almeno due anni), che potrebbe raccogliere anche l'appoggio di parte di quel che chiamiamo centrosinistra.
Potrebbe anche ottenere un successo elettorale? Non lo so, non ho mai indovinato una previsione.
Certo avere una destra dignitosa sarebbe comunque un bene per il Paese.


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Fini mi fa schifo quanto il nano... anzi no, di più... :bleah:


Più del Berlusca non è possibile!


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si formerà certamente un'alleanza di centro (a cui stanno lavorando in tanti da almeno due anni), che potrebbe raccogliere anche l'appoggio di parte di quel che chiamiamo centrosinistra.
> *Potrebbe anche ottenere un successo elettorale? Non lo so*, non ho mai indovinato una previsione.
> Certo avere una destra dignitosa sarebbe comunque un bene per il Paese.


 Con l'attuale legge, lo sai... è impossibile. Non avrebbero mai la maggioranza relativa.


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Si formerà certamente un'alleanza di centro (a cui stanno lavorando in tanti da almeno due anni), che potrebbe raccogliere anche l'appoggio di parte di quel che chiamiamo centrosinistra.
> Potrebbe anche ottenere un successo elettorale? Non lo so, non ho mai indovinato una previsione.
> Certo avere una destra dignitosa sarebbe comunque un bene per il Paese.


A questo punto qualunque schieramento che possa dare una scrollata a questo modo di governare e pensare va appoggiato.


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Più del Berlusca non è possibile!


 Si è uno schifoso voltagabbana, opportunista e inaffidabile. Veramente pessimo.


----------



## Giusy (1 Agosto 2010)

Molto chiaro questo commento di Eugenio Scalfari:

http://www.repubblica.it/politica/2010/08/01/news/avventura_cavaliere-scalfari-5994553/


----------



## Micia (1 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Bisogna fare qualcosa.


si, l'amore.


----------



## Nobody (2 Agosto 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> si, l'amore.


 :rotfl::up:


----------



## Mari' (7 Agosto 2010)

*Un'altra chicca di civilta!*

*IL CASO*

*Padova, Comune nega alloggi a coppie gay
"Privilegiamo chi ha progetti di vita"*

*Nei primi mesi del 2011 l'amministrazione della città veneta varerà il nuovo piano per gli alloggi destinati alle giovani coppie. Che però non potranno essere composte da persone dello stesso sesso. "Per evitare che due estranei possano dividersi un alloggio a prezzo politico"*

*PADOVA* - Nei primi mesi del 2011 il Comune di Padova varerà il nuovo piano per gli alloggi destinati alle giovani coppie che non potranno però essere composte da persone dello stesso sesso.

Il progetto dell'amministrazione patavina, che pure accetta i matrimoni omosessuali all'interno del palazzo comunale, prevede che nella nuova graduatoria per la decina di appartamenti individuati possano entrare, coppie sposate o conviventi ma di sesso diverso.

Nelle intenzioni dei promotori, l'iniziativa dovrebbe frenare la fuga delle nuove famiglie "spaventate" dal caro affitti della città. "Abbiamo voluto privilegiare chi ha progetti di vita - dice l'assessore Giovanni Battista Di Masi - sarebbe giusto allargare il piano a ogni genere di coppia ma abbiamo voluto evitare che si creino situazioni di comodo. Due estranei o quasi potrebbero dividersi un alloggio a prezzo politico". 




                                (07 agosto 2010)

http://www.repubblica.it/cronaca/2010/08/07/news/padova_no_alloggi_gay-6129086/?ref=HRER2-1


Sempre piu in ... ... ...


----------

